# I'm still alive so far.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I checked myself into the hospital this morning. They don't think I had a heart attack or stroke but they are going to admit me and they are gonna give me a stress test. Along with the chest pains and numbness in my arm and face I'm also very dizzy and feel like I'm gonna pass out. They just got my blood tests back and said something is wrong with my liver, so now they have to check that to. I'll keep y'all posted when I find out more. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers to you!!!!


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

Best of luck to you brother.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this. I sure hope it is nothing too serious. God bless and keep us posted.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Prayer sent for you and your family.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Hope you get feeling better quick and this is not any big deal!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

****, John.I hope you are gonna be ok. Prayers sent.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I am SO glad you went on in. Your symptoms sounded scary serious last night. Prayers are being said for you on this end. Thanks for checking in, keep us posted.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Dang. Hope you are OK. Be well.

Maybe the fish poisoned you. I heard back when I was your age that the surf trout had a wanted DEAD poster of me in their post office. They haven't got me yet though.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers up for ya John


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Prayers sent, John. Hang in there.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers going up


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

prayers bud!!! to nice of a guy for this nonsense!!! hang tight !!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

prayers up for you- so glad you went in and are letting them figure all this out! I live with a stubborn man, and we've had some interesting conversations in the middle of the night-I always win and we go and turns out he needed to be in ER!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers on the way.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Prayers to you. I hope they figure it out quick


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayers sent up for a quick recovery !


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

get well Johnny!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Get yourself well bro! Hanging out with that Zeitgeist guy is hazardous to your health...


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Get well John.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Will be praying for you... Hope everything is gonna be alllright


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Crawfish allergy? SC I hope all is well dude. Prayers sent.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Prayers sent. Good Luck


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Will ya tell us what Hosp. you are in? They are going to run ya thru the mill w/ tests and may keep ya a few days. Hang in there and hope all will be ok.....Prayers up


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

get well.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Get well soon


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Don't have nothing to do with the mountains of cases you post pics of for cook-offs.......

Get well bud. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

crawfish OD... get well soon!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

angelsm


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Hope it turns well for you. When I went in with chest pains, they didn't think I had a heart attack either. After a bunch of tests, found out I Had a blocked artery and ended up with a stent. As soon as I woke up from the procedure, I felt a gazillion times better and no problems since. Lots of changes in eating habits tho. Good luck!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

That's good news your getting help now you leave them nurses alone and do what they say.
Praying for you bud.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Dang sc. Sorry to hear that. Hopefully they will get u back on your feet in a hurry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

fastpitch said:


> Hope it turns well for you. When I went in with chest pains, they didn't think I had a heart attack either. After a bunch of tests, found out I Had a blocked artery and ended up with a stent. As soon as I woke up from the procedure, I felt a gazillion times better and no problems since. Lots of changes in eating habits tho. Good luck!


This is what happened with my husband. We were on vacation in Maine.After the stent he felt 100x's better.Maine Med is a great facility!Just no place we wanted to visit on vacationâ€¦â€¦...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Symptoms from last night sounded very scary. My old arse would have been in the horsepital with the quickness. Hope you are well soon and back in the surf.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers for you John. Let me know if you need anything. Please keep us updated.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

get well!!! Prayers sent!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hang in there brother!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Thoughts & prayers sent


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Prayers sent. Hope you are out and in full swing soon.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

shaggydog said:


> Prayers sent. Hope you are out and in full swing soon.


Shaggy said it well..Get well..Prayers on way..


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon Johnny! Prayers sent


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Prayers for you. Hope nothing serious.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

praying for you sharkchum


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayers up


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

It is god that you are man enough to go to the hospital instead of ignoring your symptoms. Prayers for quick recovery.


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

Take care man!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW! A lot of people praying for you! Hope you do what the docs say you should do, not what you want to! We did a total food change, and you WILL live without all the fried stuff, mashed taters, rolls, biscuits, gravy. It is HARD but the alternative is worse. I really hope you get through this and someone gets through to you and your family that the way we want to eat is not the way we should eat. More prayers up for you and your family.


----------



## jack1 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Get well*

Thiers a lot of fish out there with your name on them. Hope every thing will be ok.


----------



## dkeeton1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Prayers sent! Went through a quad bypass myself a couple of years ago..... no matter how it seems and even on days you can only do it mentally remember.

Get up

Dress up

Show up

and most importantly

Dont EVER Giveup!!

:flag:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Prayers for you Sharkchum, hope you get well soon and you have a good outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

hope you are alright. praying for the best.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Been there. Its a wake up call. I passed all the stress test ect... Found out mine is a electrical problem. I quit smoking lost 80 lbs and now a picture of health!! LOL Hang in there.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Hope you are doing better and thinking of you. Keep us in the loop John, because we care about you.

SG2


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Hope all is well.....prayers headed your way!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Get better dude! Getting old sucks, especially when you still eat and drink like your 20. Believe me, I know all too well...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Hope you get all fixed up!!
See you on the water!

Fat--Older--Still Sexy..............I tell myself that anyway!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Hope all is going well! Haven't seen John post any updates to his original.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Prayers for a fast and full recovery.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Goags said:


> Hope all is going well! Haven't seen John post any updates to his original.


That's what I was thinking. Does anyone know if he's OK?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Just got out of the hospital. Thay said my heart is in great shape, but the rest of me in not so good. They said I have a fatty liver, my billy ruben is high, my cholesterol is all out of wack, my blood pressure is way to high, I have severe acid reflux, I'm obese, and all the stress in my life is killing me. I'm about to go to my pcp to see what he can come up with. Basically I'm dying from something that modern medicine can't fix.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> Just got out of the hospital. Thay said my heart is in great shape, but the rest of me in not so good. They said I have a fatty liver, my billy ruben is high, my cholesterol is all out of wack, my blood pressure is way to high, I have severe acid reflux, I'm obese, and all the stress in my life is killing me. I'm about to go to my pcp to see what he can come up with. Basically I'm dying from something that modern medicine can't fix.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Do you exercise regularly and eat a healthy diet?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> Just got out of the hospital. Thay said my heart is in great shape, but the rest of me in not so good. They said I have a fatty liver, my billy ruben is high, my cholesterol is all out of wack, my blood pressure is way to high, I have severe acid reflux, I'm obese, and all the stress in my life is killing me. I'm about to go to my pcp to see what he can come up with. Basically I'm dying from something that modern medicine can't fix.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Been in the same boat. It's all about baby steps, and trying. You're not going to change years of bad habits overnight, unless you died. Focus on the getting the right prescriptions. Then start working on the lifestyle changes. Good luck man.


----------



## five star (Sep 15, 2014)

^^^^^^^^......


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I was in the same boat 10 years ago. My advice is STOP drinking. Your liver will heal.You can live a long life with a fatty liver.(and in my case, 1 kidney).One day at a time, you can do it. Good luck, hope to see you @ the Gecko!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

txjustin said:


> Do you exercise regularly and eat a healthy diet?


I invited Johnny to work out at the LA Fitness on 96 in League City a long time ago. He laughed at me, it is on now!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Better do what the Doctor's recommend OR..***.........Your choice


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

The problems you have are something that you can correct and control. I hope you take the steps that are necessary to live a long and healthy life. YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Sounds like to me that the absolute BEST 1st step you can take is a complete change in your diet. You need to really limit your sugar intake. Only thing white you should be eating is cauliflower. Limit your alcohol (lots of sugar in it) Just try eating lot of protein (rer meat, fish, chicken, eggs, whole milk)) and green vegetables, avocados and salads, When you are hungry snack on an apple. Good luck--YOU know that YOU can do whatever you REALLY set your mind to. Talk to your PCP about a wellness program and diet and exercise---NOT about PILLS


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

You can do all the right things, eat healthy, exercise, quit drinkin, etc.....You won't live any longer, it'll just feel longer.....

Seriously, I'm in the same boat. Meds helped the hi BP and cholesterol. The rest is a work in progress!......good luck....


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Good news and good luck.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Prayers for your recovery.


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

Stress?

Simple solution.......the prescription for that is more fishing.


Ruff


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I just can't win. I went to see my PCP and there was a sign on the door saying he was closed due to a emergency. Now it's gonna be two weeks before I can see a doctor to get medication. I spent 2 days in the hospital with a whole team of doctors and none of them could tell me why my chest hurts, my left arms numb, and I'm dizzy all the time. They basically told me that I have high blood pressure, I'm fat, I have acid reflux, and I'm suffering from severe stress and depression. I now rank doctors right up there with hardheads, mosquitoes, fire ants, and obama, they are all totally useless.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't give up. Contact one of the doctors that treated you at the hospital and see if he can write you scripts for BP. If you are clinically depressed he can give you meds for that also. You do not have to do this without help. I am not saying pills are the entire answer, but they can help to control some things.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sometimes my anxiety gets the best of me and will manifest into sharp pains in the chest, pain radiating down my left arm and a feeling of impending doom. I've been to the er several times thinking heart attack and heart is just fine. My anxiety is due to stress and is tough to grasp sometimes. Stress can do some amazing things to the body. Hope you get it figured out, always look for the positive that's what I do and it seems to help if you can find something to look forward to.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I find it pathetic that not one of the Dr's you have seen while in the hospital did not prescribe SOME meds to help you NOW! Something is very wrong here..I'll say a prayer that you get the help you need quickly!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Call the doctor that is on your discharge papers. Explain the situation and ask him to call you in a prescription for the weekend until you can see your PCP. Chances are they gave you a cell number to call their office direct.

Go to the store, talk to the pharmacist and ask what OTC med they recommend for your acid reflux/indigestion. They had Daddy on Prilosec OTC and it worked well for him. I am sending you an email with a low cal, very filling diet that might help you or at least give you a starting place.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Prilosec OTC worked great for me also. Give it a day or two to start seeing the effects.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> I spent 2 days in the hospital with a whole team of doctors and none of them could tell me why my chest hurts, my left arms numb, and I'm dizzy all the time. They basically told me that I have high blood pressure, I'm fat, I have acid reflux, and I'm suffering from severe stress and depression. I now rank doctors right up there with hardheads, mosquitoes, fire ants, and obama, they are all totally useless.


Unbelievable...
I don't know what to say, but I'm praying for you.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

I would say panic attacks. But panic attacks don't last 2 days. Best of luck to you.


----------



## five star (Sep 15, 2014)

#77 post was the best advise you can get...i went threw the same thing back when i was about 35. stress was the the number one thing .now 12 years later still on no meds and still drinking beer i just watch what i eat a little closer.good luck..


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> I just can't win. I went to see my PCP and there was a sign on the door saying he was closed due to a emergency. Now it's gonna be two weeks before I can see a doctor to get medication. I spent 2 days in the hospital with a whole team of doctors and none of them could tell me why my chest hurts, my left arms numb, and I'm dizzy all the time. They basically told me that I have high blood pressure, I'm fat, I have acid reflux, and I'm suffering from severe stress and depression. I now rank doctors right up there with hardheads, mosquitoes, fire ants, and obama, they are all totally useless.


Brother, I like reading about surf fishing trips in Sargent, and I just moved my boat down there...so stick around a few years more, ok?

You might not like doctors, but they told you everything that you need to know within that hospital visit. There is no magic pill for the above, with the exception of some mental health meds. Everything else just takes hard work, diligence with the diet, exercise, and working around the stress. You don't need a doctor to tell you this, you just need a doctor to monitor that you're getting where you need to get. The rest is up to you...Hard Stop.

P.S. I'm going through the diet, exercise, and stress thing now...it ain't easy, but it's worth it.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Get well. There is too dadgum much fishing to be done.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

sharkchum said:


> I checked myself into the hospital this morning. They don't think I had a heart attack or stroke but they are going to admit me and they are gonna give me a stress test. Along with the chest pains and numbness in my arm and face I'm also very dizzy and feel like I'm gonna pass out. They just got my blood tests back and said something is wrong with my liver, so now they have to check that to. I'll keep y'all posted when I find out more.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about the health problems...hope they figure it out! Thanks, again!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I can't thank everyone enough for all the kind words and well wishes, it really means a lot to me. I know I should probably take better care of my self and listen to the doctors, but there is really no point. I can't exercise because I have 2 torn rotator cuffs, Carpal tunnel in both hands, nerve damage in my right elbow,a bad knee, all the tendons and ligaments are shredded in both ankles, Plantar Fasciitis in both feet,and a 1/4" bone spur in my right heal. It take everything I have just to be able to get out of bed in the morning,let alone try to exercise. I also wouldn't have any trouble cutting out the beer, but being that I only drink about 3 to 5 days a month,I really don't think it's hurting me. The diet is a tough one for me. I love to cook and I love to eat, and most of it is bad. I guess I could let my wife start cooking, but then I would starve to death. What's the point in living if you can't have eggs fried in bacon grease with homemade biscuits covered in sausage gravy. Then we come to medication,this is where I draw the line. Almost every medication on the market causes more problems than it solves, that's why I don't like taking anything. The doctor prescribed me Losartan for my high blood pressure. Take a look at these side effects, I would be better off dead than taking this stuff.
For the Consumer
Applies to losartan: oral tablet

In addition to its needed effects, some unwanted effects may be caused by losartan. In the event that any of these side effects do occur, they may require medical attention.

You should check with your doctor immediately if any of these side effects occur when taking losartan:

More common
Abdominal or stomach pain
anxiety
bladder pain
bloody or cloudy urine
blurred vision
chills
cold sweats
coma
confusion
cool, pale skin
depression
difficult breathing
difficult, burning, or painful urination
dizziness
fast heartbeat
frequent urge to urinate
headache
increased hunger
irregular heartbeat
lower back or side pain
nausea or vomiting
nightmares
numbness or tingling in the hands, feet, or lips
pale skin
seizures
shakiness
shortness of breath
slurred speech
troubled breathing with exertion
unusual bleeding or bruising
unusual tiredness or weakness
weakness or heaviness of the legs
Rare
Arm, back, or jaw pain
chest pain or discomfort
chest tightness or heaviness
dizziness, faintness, or lightheadedness when getting up suddenly from a lying or sitting position
fainting
fast, irregular, pounding, or racing heartbeat or pulse
inability to speak
pain or discomfort in the arms, jaw, back, or neck
severe or sudden headache
sweating
swelling or puffiness of the face
temporary blindness
unsteadiness or awkwardness
weakness in the arm or leg on one side of the body, sudden and severe
weakness in the arms, hands, legs, or feet
Incidence not known
Black, tarry stools
bleeding gums
cough
dark urine
difficulty with swallowing
general tiredness and weakness
hives
itching
large, hive-like swelling on the face, eyelids, lips, tongue, throat, hands, legs, feet, or sex organs
light-colored stools
muscle cramps or spasms
muscle pain or stiffness
pinpoint red spots on the skin
puffiness or swelling of the eyelids or around the eyes, face, lips, or tongue
skin rash
upper right abdominal or stomach pain
yellow eyes and skin
Some of the side effects that can occur with losartan may not need medical attention. As your body adjusts to the medicine during treatment these side effects may go away. Your health care professional may also be able to tell you about ways to reduce or prevent some of these side effects. If any of the following side effects continue, are bothersome or if you have any questions about them, check with your health care professional:

More common
Blindness
body aches or pain
decreased vision
dry cough
ear congestion
loss of voice
nasal congestion
runny nose
sneezing
sore throat
Less common
Acid or sour stomach
back pain
belching
difficulty with moving
heartburn
increased sensitivity to pain
increased sensitivity to touch
indigestion
joint pain
lack or loss of strength
pain in the knees or legs
pain or tenderness around the eyes and cheekbones
stomach discomfort or upset
swollen joints
trouble sleeping
weight gain
Rare
Ankle, knee, or great toe joint pain
bloated
change or loss of taste
depression
difficulty having a bowel movement (stool)
dry skin
excess air or gas in the stomach or intestines
full feeling
hair loss or thinning of the hair
hearing loss
increased sensitivity of the skin to sunlight
loss of appetite
passing gas
redness or other discoloration of the skin
severe sunburn
weight loss


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I've had struggles with loving good food and focusing on other priorities. My advice, with all due respect, is to try some of the diets that don't feel like diets. Adkins or Paleo have worked for me over the years without feeling hungry. 
Both increase my protein and decrease bad carbs and build muscle without much need for excersize. Not advocating no excersize, just sayin. 
Both those food plans work for me and I don't get hungry for bad stuff. You might give one a try. You may like it!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

On the brite side I been taking it over 20y...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey brother the medicine I'm on right now for the last 4 months lists all you described.
I had nightmares.
I lost sleep.
I could not swallow,most horrible feeling.
Confusion I would be sweeping the house and all of a sudden cry like a baby.
Most irregular bowl movement imaginable.
Weakness depleted of all energy.
Dry skin.
The pain on my right hand for all this time was a 10.
My issue is inflammatory arthropothy on right hand.
My blood sugar spikes and started a stick pen for more control than my regular diabetic pills for 25 years now.
My mood would change on a dime my family has so much helped me through this.
I'm almost 54 years old and dealing with the worst medical problem I have ever had.
Living on half pay short term disability is the least off my problems.
If I don't get back to work by the end of august I will no longer be an employee,this had my anxiety through the roof,the company hr called me and said they are extending my medical leave by 60 days.
I'm healing very slowly walking 2-3 mile at the park 4-5 times a weak.
Fishing has been the furthest thing from my mind,I just want to heal and go back to the best job I have ever had.
I stared reading Gods words the bible verses that indicate all the healing our savior did.
I have been crying out to Him daily,He in His words have told me not to worry that He has this.Im new to the faith in our savior and my comfort comes from Him not Doctors or medicine.
Our bodies are an amazing creation nothing heals better than the one that created it.
I don't mean to be preaching but it has and will continue to work for me.
A merry heart doeth the body good,you have to want to get better and know we have not caught our last trout just yet my mind and body is still well enough to fight with all means possible to get that kenner back on the water which had brought sooo much joy to my sons friends like you and many other that I have met on this site.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

At least try the BP meds. My doc put me on the cheap stuff first but one of the possible side effects was coughing. Sure enough it made me cough and my blood pressure was getting too low so they tried another one and that seems to work for me. Of course there might be side effects but then again you might be fine. My wife is on a different BP and she had to go through several different ones until they found the one that worked for her. Later they changed the rules where at my age I shouldn't even be taking any with my current BP. You can still eat in moderate and you can cook healthy food that you can enjoy eating.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

sharkchum said:


> I just can't win. I went to see my PCP and there was a sign on the door saying he was closed due to a emergency. Now it's gonna be two weeks before I can see a doctor to get medication. I spent 2 days in the hospital with a whole team of doctors and none of them could tell me why my chest hurts, my left arms numb, and I'm dizzy all the time. They basically told me that I have high blood pressure, I'm fat, I have acid reflux, and I'm suffering from severe stress and depression. I now rank doctors right up there with hardheads, mosquitoes, fire ants, and obama, they are all totally useless.


You left out lawyers.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Man my prayers are out to ya.

But seriously, sounds like your making some excuses. Looks to me like you can either continue to live your life like you want, or change your diet and start improving one day at a time. Ive never met you, but from reading your posts it seems like you have a huge appetite for life. Most of the side effects you posted are on even common otc meds such as tylenol, ibuprofen etc....

Given the choice of either eating better, or risk having a stroke and having your wife wipe your a** the rest of your life, I think I would choose to eat a head of lettuce and grilled fish than a plate of bacon and eggs.

Please dont take offense, I am pretty much in the same boat, been taking double doses of three bp meds for the last 4 days and havent seen much of a drop. You have to have drive to fish as much as you do with all your other injuries, so apply that same drive to get yourself healthy again. Might well be a long road, but after the first step it only gets shorter.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Dude, you are making excuses about working out... i have a torn rotator cuff in my right shoulder, torn meniscus in my right knee, torn cartilage in my left elbow, a bulging disc between my shoulder blades and a torn bicep in my right arm and I still workout 4+ times a week. Even with all these issues I feel better than ever and most of these issues don't bother me anymore, just the bicep. Get you *** in the gym!

Start super slow and before you know it your pains will start to disappear.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> I can't thank everyone enough for all the kind words and well wishes, it really means a lot to me. I know I should probably take better care of my self and listen to the doctors, but there is really no point. I can't exercise because I have 2 torn rotator cuffs, Carpal tunnel in both hands, nerve damage in my right elbow,a bad knee, all the tendons and ligaments are shredded in both ankles, Plantar Fasciitis in both feet,and a 1/4" bone spur in my right heal. It take everything I have just to be able to get out of bed in the morning,let alone try to exercise.


How are you able to fish in the surf? :wink:


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Stay strong and fight.
And listen to what people are saying
life sucks dead..


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

John, at least give a BP med and an anti-depressant a 6 mo. try. Once you're thinking clearer, weight loss/eating better may not sound so impossible. Hang in there!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> Dude, you are making excuses about working out... i have a torn rotator cuff in my right shoulder, torn meniscus in my right knee, torn cartilage in my left elbow, a bulging disc between my shoulder blades and a torn bicep in my right arm and I still workout 4+ times a week. Even with all these issues I feel better than ever and most of these issues don't bother me anymore, just the bicep. Get you *** in the gym!
> 
> Start super slow and before you know it your pains will start to disappear.


Man, you are pretty F up for a guy your age. What caused all the injuries? I'm curious.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My uncles that fought hard rough brutal in Vietnam sit around in their seventies and only want to laugh live and love and forget the past, could have gave up in the field or when they returned.Their fight was not in vain. You and I have had long talks and we agreed we have got to deal with the hand we are dealt.Like I said we have not caught our last trout or in your case the tournament is NOT over brother.We all have a fight on our hands with something your not alone on any of this.You have an awesome personality and people love you.


----------



## five star (Sep 15, 2014)

Try the bp medication but i would skip the anti-depressants . its not as hard as it sounds just make small changes everyday...good luck.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, I took one of the blood pressure pills last night, because my wife wouldn't leave me alone about it, and I think it was a mistake. I loaded up the boat last night and got everything ready to go fishing this morning, set my alarms for 3:30 and went to bed. I just woke up, never heard any of the alarms, and I feel like I was up drinking all night. My head hurts, I'm dizzy, my vision is blurry, my stomach is upset, and I have a sharp pain in my lower back. I only had a 2 hour window to fish this morning and now it's gone, and this was probably my only chance to go because its gonna rain for the next week straight.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I feel the same way you do about doctors and medications,and it's the wrong way,but I can't help it.I got sick and tired of big fat doctors telling me I need to loose weight.6 months ago,I decided to do something.I hadn't retired yet,and we had vending machines everywhere at work.I made my mind up that they were full of rattlesnakes.I started eating a regular lunch like my mother would have sent me to school with.No matter what we have for supper,I eat only half as much.I fix my plate and that's it.Haven't had a soda pop for 2 years.I have lost all cravings for sweets.I have lost 30 pounds,and the one doc I started going to for retiring tune-up while still on insurance,says I might try to ween off the BP medications.I stay busy from daylight to dark outside,and still drink beer just so I can make myself stay out when it's 100 degrees,but cutting back 1/2 on my eating,and staying active I think is giving me extra years of life.The acid reflux is another story.I'm being treated for stage 2 of Barrets asophogus,one stage from being cancerous,because of years of overeating,and having servere heartburn living on baking soda and Rollaids.They burn the walls of your throat to create new cells.I've had 2 burnings as of yesterday and am about 60 percent clear.It's working great.It's the only problem I could'nt cure myself,and that's what's doctors are for.My opinion!My wife and her mother both have fatty livers.Mother-in-law had never tasted alcohol in her life,and the wife had drank as much as most teenagers at 50 years old.If I had fatty liver,I'd stop drinking.Sorry to be so long.My advice would be to get your diet and weight under control first.Then start fine tuning.So glad you heart is in good shape!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

The fish will be there brother take baby steps on a walking routine.
I have put my iPhone ear plugs on and jam your way to victory.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Given the choice of either eating better, or risk having a stroke and having your wife wipe your a** the rest of your life, I think I would choose to eat a head of lettuce and grilled fish than a plate of bacon and eggs.

Got to be one of the wisest things said.

I may take this advice myself.


----------



## BHOOKER (Apr 9, 2014)

Prayer said Hope you get well soon


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Chlorophyll.
greener the better


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> The fish will be there brother take baby steps on a walking routine.
> I have put my iPhone ear plugs on and jam your way to victory.


I know the fish will be there, but if I don't win at least $3500 in the Tackle Time tournament that ends at noon next Sunday my life is over. I have to be in court on July 6th for another custody battle and if I don't have the money to pay my lawyer than she won't defend me, and winning this tournament is the only way I know of to come up with that kind of money in time. I know I can win if I can just get on the water, but everything is against me, the rain, tides, wind, and now this stupid medicine. I've always tried to keep a positive attitude and I've always been a fighter, but right now I don't have anything left to fight for. My entire family is dead, that's never really sank in until I was alone in the hospital. I had to get off the deer lease and sell all my guns, blinds, feeders, and ranger, the only thing I have left is my four wheeler and I'm trying to sell it now. I had to sell all my big shark gear, most of my offshore gear,my collection of old Abu Garcia's, and now I'm selling off my surf fishing gear. The only thing in this world I own is my property in Sargent, and I'm about to lose it. I've already lost my daughter, and I'm holding onto my son by a thread. It's hard to keep fighting to survive, when I don't have anything to live for in the first place.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> I know the fish will be there, but if I don't win at least $3500 in the Tackle Time tournament that ends at noon next Sunday my life is over. I have to be in court on July 6th for another custody battle and if I don't have the money to pay my lawyer than she won't defend me, and winning this tournament is the only way I know of to come up with that kind of money in time. I know I can win if I can just get on the water, but everything is against me, the rain, tides, wind, and now this stupid medicine. I've always tried to keep a positive attitude and I've always been a fighter, but right now I don't have anything left to fight for. My entire family is dead, that's never really sank in until I was alone in the hospital. I had to get off the deer lease and sell all my guns, blinds, feeders, and ranger, the only thing I have left is my four wheeler and I'm trying to sell it now. I had to sell all my big shark gear, most of my offshore gear,my collection of old Abu Garcia's, and now I'm selling off my surf fishing gear. The only thing in this world I own is my property in Sargent, and I'm about to lose it. I've already lost my daughter, and I'm holding onto my son by a thread. It's hard to keep fighting to survive, when I don't have anything to live for in the first place.


Brother, with all due respect, you don't need to be fishing in a tournament, you need to be seeing a psychiatrist. That's for real.

We're all pulling for you.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

sharkchum said:


> I just can't win. I went to see my PCP and there was a sign on the door saying he was closed due to a emergency. Now it's gonna be two weeks before I can see a doctor to get medication. I spent 2 days in the hospital with a whole team of doctors and none of them could tell me why my chest hurts, my left arms numb, and I'm dizzy all the time. They basically told me that I have high blood pressure, I'm fat, I have acid reflux, and I'm suffering from severe stress and depression. I now rank doctors right up there with hardheads, mosquitoes, fire ants, and obama, they are all totally useless.


You don't need a doctor to eat three good meals a day, get 8 hours of sleep, don't drink and don't smoke. That's all stuff you can do. Diet, sleep and lifestyle are personal responsibility. Try taking that instead of asking for some magic pills from a doctor and calling them useless. It all begins with your personal decisions.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> I can't thank everyone enough for all the kind words and well wishes, it really means a lot to me. I know I should probably take better care of my self and listen to the doctors,* but* there is really no point. I *can't* exercise because I have 2 torn rotator cuffs, Carpal tunnel in both hands, nerve damage in my right elbow,a bad knee, all the tendons and ligaments are shredded in both ankles, Plantar Fasciitis in both feet,and a 1/4" bone spur in my right heal. It take everything I have just to be able to get out of bed in the morning,let alone try to exercise. I also wouldn't have any trouble cutting out the beer, *but* being that I only drink about 3 to 5 days a month,I really don't think it's hurting me. The *diet is a tough one for me. I love to cook and I love to eat, and most of it is bad*. I guess I could let my wife start cooking, *but* then I would starve to death. *What's the point in living if you can't have eggs fried in bacon grease with homemade biscuits covered in sausage gravy. *Then we come to medication,this is where I draw the line. *Almost every medication on the market causes more problems than it solves*, that's why I don't like taking anything. The doctor prescribed me Losartan for my high blood pressure. Take a look at these side effects,* I would be better off dead than taking this stuff*.


If ifs and buts were fruits and nuts we'd all have a Merry Christmas and can't never could do nothing. You have bones and joints that ache and hurt.....welcome to life over 40, we all do. 

You said you are obese, let your wife cook, you won't starve to death. You could go on a 30 day juice fast and not die of starvation - I've done it, I know first hand. What's the point of living if you can't eat all the fattening junk that's killing you? That kind of defeatist thinking is why I'm 40 lbs overweight and fighting the battle of the bulge right along side of you. Sabotaging yourself helps nothing.

Get the pounds off, start walking -- no excuses. That's what the doc told my 70+ yr old aunt who could barely get from the bed to the bathroom ... walk a mile a day. And it worked for her, no more pain. I hate meds too, get the weight off, eat right, exercise and you there's a good chance you can go off the meds. You'll be better off dead? Keep that thought pattern and you will get to find out.

I am not trying to be harsh, but making excuses to keep the same failing techniques that are destroying your health will put you six feet under. Instead of complaining about what you need to change, celebrate that with change you have a second chance at life. I'm not trying to be the beotch of the century here, but using excuses to justify bad behaviors that are wrecking your health are just wrong. You owe those who love you your full fledged effort to make your life healthy and whole again.

You might be totally surprised how many of those aches and pains go away when you do what is needed. You also may be totally amazed at how well the body rejuvenates and heals itself when given the right tools to work with. An engine cannot run properly when the oil is sludge and the gas has turned to varnish .. neither can your body.

It takes meds a little while to work. Be thankful you got some sleep. Rest is nature's healer. You dying in a boat trying to win a fishing tournament is not going to help your custody battle. I understand losing family members you love and being alone. I understand being broke and needing money. I understand a lot of the things you are telling us. Its heartbreaking to have to sell off everything you own to try and cover expenses but you HAVE to find ways to deal with the stress differently than you are.

Can you take a home equity loan on the property in Sargent to put cash in the account? Have you talked to another attorney that might work with you on payments? Have you considered legal aid? Sometimes we have to swallow our pride when it comes to our kids. Its like I always tell my husband, its how you handle the stress, not the stress itself, that gets you in trouble.

It sounds like your plate is fuller than one person's needs to be and you have a lot to deal with. I hate to hear what you are facing but worrying yourself to death - literally - is not going to solve anything. Worry is like rocking in a rocking chair, it gives you something to do but doesn't get you very far.

I believe in prayer. My last piece of (unsolicited) advice is to pray about it, put it in God's hands and listen to that small still voice that leads you to the right path. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

You have kids and you say you have nothing to live for???


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My prayers go out to you, but it all comes down to personal choice. I love to read your threads and see the pics you post, and would love to have a chance to fish with you one day. I am pulling for you, but you need to start helping yourself, not making excuses about why you can't do things. Start with the meds, and a daily walking routine. If walking is too stressful on you knees, go to a gym with a pool and walk in the pool.

Unfortunately no one can do it for you. It is something you have to do for and by yourself. You are a strong person. It's time to nut up and start doing what's right for your health. You talk about custody, if you are dead, what happens then. I am praying for you to have the strength to take that first step. One step at a time.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Agreed on the pool walking. I have a good friend that lost 268 lbs in 18 months pool walking and eating right. He has gone from using a walker and wheelchair to get from point A to point B to being a fitness instructor. Hmmmmm, maybe that's a good excuse to have a pool put in.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

what is your divorce hearing about?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*sharkchum*, there is an old saying "It can't get any worse." Guess what? That old saying isn't true.

I have been through some things in life too. I won't go into detail online here, but would be perfectly willing to drive to Dickinson or anywhere you prefer to discuss it with you. I don't mean that in a threatening way! I mean I care enough about your situation to sit down and talk. PM me if you have any desire to hear my story. Sit and talk is one thing I can still do.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Eat homegrown veggies. This time of the year I eat mainly from the garden & yard eggs, some deer meat. I lost 17 lbs in one month. I've still been drinking beer but I'm not recommending the beer.
I'd probably be dead if I wasn't eating good food. Try & find someone that grows veggies not store bought.
I sell veggies at the farmers market & it seems DR are telling their patients to eat veggies. Had quite a few customers telling me this. 
As far as the BP meds I would let your Dr know of your bad experience. They make lots of different ones & they just need to figure out which one works for you. I've been taking them for years.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Spirit said:


> If ifs and buts were fruits and nuts we'd all have a Merry Christmas and can't never could do nothing. You have bones and joints that ache and hurt.....welcome to life over 40, we all do.
> 
> You said you are obese, let your wife cook, you won't starve to death. You could go on a 30 day juice fast and not die of starvation - I've done it, I know first hand. What's the point of living if you can't eat all the fattening junk that's killing you? That kind of defeatist thinking is why I'm 40 lbs overweight and fighting the battle of the bulge right along side of you. Sabotaging yourself helps nothing.
> 
> ...


Your best post ever. Best of luck to you Shark.

Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW! Did she ever nail it! John, I seriously hope you take some of this advise to heart.
Obviously there are a LOT of folks on this board that really care about you. Never have met you, but I will continue to pray for you and hope that you make some good decisions regarding your health. I really think your family wants you to stay around.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Every day above ground is a good day. Eat healthier, and get on a exercise regimen as a lot have mentioned and most importantly, remember nothing is impossible for God.

Psalm 23:4

Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for you are with me, your rod and your staff they comfort me

Take care John..


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

spirit nailed it!!!

I've got other thoughts but will keep them to myself.

I will say this...just heard from a fellow aggie who came back from working in africa trying to educate about ebola to help stop it. One of his main points about what he learned is....if you think you have it rough/unfortunate/poor here.....you ain't seen nothing!!! There's millions of people over there would trade places with any of us in a heartbeat no matter the circumstances

be thankful for your kids....and use that as your motivation every day to see another one


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> I know the fish will be there, but if I don't win at least $3500 in the Tackle Time tournament that ends at noon next Sunday my life is over. I have to be in court on July 6th for another custody battle and if I don't have the money to pay my lawyer than she won't defend me, and winning this tournament is the only way I know of to come up with that kind of money in time. I know I can win if I can just get on the water, but everything is against me, the rain, tides, wind, and now this stupid medicine. I've always tried to keep a positive attitude and I've always been a fighter, but right now I don't have anything left to fight for. My entire family is dead, that's never really sank in until I was alone in the hospital. I had to get off the deer lease and sell all my guns, blinds, feeders, and ranger, the only thing I have left is my four wheeler and I'm trying to sell it now. I had to sell all my big shark gear, most of my offshore gear,my collection of old Abu Garcia's, and now I'm selling off my surf fishing gear. The only thing in this world I own is my property in Sargent, and I'm about to lose it. I've already lost my daughter, and I'm holding onto my son by a thread. It's hard to keep fighting to survive, when I don't have anything to live for in the first place.


 You're 40 years old and have all this gear and deer leases and stuff and $3500 is a make or break situation? You need more than an MD once you get well and I hope you do.

I don't know you but if you need some cash PM me. Hate to see a man down but you have to make some changes.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't ever give up! Plus, don't ever say you have nothing to live for. Live for yourself. Help your family when you can & if you feel like your help is not appreciated keep on keeping on. You at least know in your heart you always tried to help. Life is a trip. But the alternative suxs.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Sounds like a cry out for help. I got nothing. Please Lord, Help this man.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

It's always darkest before the light , been there . Prayers sent ASAP


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> I know the fish will be there, but if I don't win at least $3500 in the Tackle Time tournament that ends at noon next Sunday my life is over. I have to be in court on July 6th for another custody battle and if I don't have the money to pay my lawyer than she won't defend me, and winning this tournament is the only way I know of to come up with that kind of money in time. I know I can win if I can just get on the water, but everything is against me, the rain, tides, wind, and now this stupid medicine. I've always tried to keep a positive attitude and I've always been a fighter, but right now I don't have anything left to fight for. My entire family is dead, that's never really sank in until I was alone in the hospital. I had to get off the deer lease and sell all my guns, blinds, feeders, and ranger, the only thing I have left is my four wheeler and I'm trying to sell it now. I had to sell all my big shark gear, most of my offshore gear,my collection of old Abu Garcia's, and now I'm selling off my surf fishing gear. The only thing in this world I own is my property in Sargent, and I'm about to lose it. I've already lost my daughter, and I'm holding onto my son by a thread. It's hard to keep fighting to survive, when I don't have anything to live for in the first place.


I'll give you $3500 for your boat


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sound like a good candidate to move to New York where they babysit you. If you can't make simple decisions of what to not put in your mouth then check out NY. I would also check out a therapist instead of using a fishing board for all of your personal issues. Just my .02 off my .50 cents chain.

Exercise is a way of life simple things make a big difference. Walk instead of take a car. Use the stairs instead of elevator... You 30 something can't believe people need to explain this ****. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sharkchum, would love to see an update from you. Hope you are doing better.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> I just can't win. I went to see my PCP and there was a sign on the door saying he was closed due to a emergency. Now it's gonna be two weeks before I can see a doctor to get medication. I spent 2 days in the hospital with a whole team of doctors and none of them could tell me why my chest hurts, my left arms numb, and I'm dizzy all the time. They basically told me that I have high blood pressure, I'm fat, I have acid reflux, and I'm suffering from severe stress and depression. I now rank doctors right up there with hardheads, mosquitoes, fire ants, and obama, they are all totally useless.


Symptoms...I spent 2 days in the hospital with a whole team of doctors and none of them could tell me why my chest hurts, my left arms numb, and I'm dizzy all the time. 
Diagnosis.... They basically told me that I have high blood pressure, I'm fat, I have acid reflux, and I'm suffering from severe stress and depression. 

My take on this is you need to take some responsibility and make some immediate lifestyle changes as you appear to be pushing stroke level...And no...I'm not a doctor.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Dang it SC. Keep your head up man. Changes suck. You will come out the other side. Just keep your head up and make the necessary changes. I heard that if you do something consistently for 21 days straight it can easily become a new habit. Focus on 21 days of new changes and then take it from there. Don't allow any distractions. 21 days. Then do some evaluating. I'm puling for ya dude.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

FWIW- Unless it is an emergency hearing, you can almost always get one continuance in the family court. 
I would recommend that you do that so that you have time to regroup and get your case together. It is often welcomed by attorneys and judges as they tend to overbook.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Prayers sent for you John. You are a giving and caring person and have helped many here. In turn there are many people here care about you. That right there is something to live for! A lot of folks don't have that. Get better my friend.
Tom


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

A tip from some one who has had severe acid reflux (GERD - gastro-esophageal reflux disease). When you have had it awhile you can get a pre-cancerous condition from the acid burns in your throat called Barrett's Esophagus. You can read about it on the net. Suffice to say, if you get cancer of the esophagus it is usually terminal. Don't let it go that long or get that bad. I've had reflux disease since I was in my 20's. There are medications to help control it, and losing weight helps. If you take the meds used to treat it for an extended period of time, you will become immuno compromised and are at a higher risk of catching vibrio. Remember that.

There is a rather recently perfected surgical treatment too. They install a device around your esophagus that looks like a beaded bracelet of magnetized metal. It acts like a noose to close the valve between the stomach and throat. The device keeps the stomach acid from creeping into your throat, particularly when prone.

When I got my acid reflux under control, I felt 1000% better. The acid was also causing issues with bowel function and stomach pains too. I went through a couple of different medications before I found one that worked for at least 24 hours. It took some time for the bowel issues to resolve themselves.

Good luck bud. Feeling badly can wreak havoc on your attitude. Start addressing these issues and the picture will begin to brighten.

SG2


----------

